# Suche 7-Segment Anzeige



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2014)

Hallo,
kennt jemand, einen Lieferanten für eine 7-Segment Anzeige, mit 2-3 Stellen, 
die ich mit ein paar SPS-Ausgängen ansteuern kann. Der Preis dürfte um die
20-30€ sein, besser auch preiswerter. Bitte keine Bastellösung, ich möchte etwas
fertiges zum direkten Montieren in ein Bediengehäuse. 

Gruß RN


----------



## PN/DP (11 August 2014)

Einzelziffern wie die legendäre Moeller BCEL24 wolltest Du wahrscheinlich nicht zusammenschalten?

Ohne Basteln, aber leider ohne Preise:

http://www.anderson-negele.com/de/produkte/industrieelektronik/anzeigen/dab-3.html 

Ist das nicht ein bisschen teuer, fast 16 Digitalausgänge für 'ne 3-stellige Anzeige zu opfern?
(Für den Preis bekommt man auch schon ein KP300 oder KTP400.)
Ideal wäre ja je 4 BCD-Eingänge parallel schalten und je Ziffer ein Latch.

Oder eine serielle Ansteuerung wie diese vierstellige Siebensegmentanzeige
http://www.link-systemtechnik.com/siebensegmentanzeige.htm 

Ginge vielleicht auch eine Schalttafelanzeige für 0-10V-Normsignal?

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2014)

Schau mal bei crameda.com (ehemalige Contraves)

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lebenslang (11 August 2014)

Negele Messtechnik GmbH dort unter Indusrieelektronik/Anzeigen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2014)

Den Typ von Harald, mit Link-Systemtechnik und der seriellen Anzeige habe
ich in die engeren Auswahl genommen. Der Preis liegt so gegen 40,-€ und die
Funktion kommt mir auch entgegen.

Verwendet werden, soll Sie an einer S7-1211, wo über eine PWM eine Heizung gesteuert
wird. Über die Anzeige möchte ich 2 Sollwerte Visualisieren und vlt ein Paar Störmeldungen
mit Fehlercode. 

Der Sollwert soll einfach über zwei Tasten eingestellt werden. Zur Zeit ist es über
Analogwerte, wo eine Spannung 0..10V über einen Wandler erzeugt wird und über
2 Potis der Sollwert vorgegeben wird.  

Da es eine Serien Maschine ist, ist selbst ein kleines Panel von Siemens zu teuer.


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2014)

Es gibt auf dem Markt auch einige SPSen mit Bedienfeld.
Ein Bekannter hat in Metzgerei- und Bäckereianlagen Steuerungen von Spectra http://www.spectra.de/Automation_Controller-g463-h59 eingebaut.
Evtl. wär das auch was für dich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (11 August 2014)

Ich weis nicht was die Dinger kosten, aber du kannst z.B. die Anzeige RIA 15 von Endress und Hauser nutzen (zeigt aber ein Analogsingal an, da du aber ne 1200er hast sollte ja was frei sein - oder hatte die nur AI?)

Ansonsten mal bei den Regelungstechnikfutzis gucken, E&H, Jumo, etc.
Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt auf dem Markt auch einige SPSen mit Bedienfeld.
> Ein Bekannter hat in Metzgerei- und Bäckereianlagen Steuerungen von Spectra http://www.spectra.de/Automation_Controller-g463-h59 eingebaut.
> Evtl. wär das auch was für dich.
> 
> ...



Hi Dieter,
Spectra hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut, hast du ne Ahnung wo die preislich so liegen.
Die 1200er war jetzt, ersteinmal die erste Wahl, da Sie in der Industrievariante, der Maschine
auch drin sitzt, da allerdings mit ein KTP400 2te Generation.  Die Handwerker Ausführung der
Maschine, die auch ein wenig kleiner ist, war komplett auf Schütztechnik und mit diesen unterschiedlichen
Prinzipien der Heizungsansteuerung. Da möchte ich etwas vereinheitlichen. 



Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht was die Dinger kosten, aber du kannst z.B. die Anzeige RIA 15 von Endress und Hauser nutzen (zeigt aber ein Analogsingal an, da du aber ne 1200er hast sollte ja was frei sein - oder hatte die nur AI?)
> 
> Ansonsten mal bei den Regelungstechnikfutzis gucken, E&H, Jumo, etc.
> Grüße
> ...



Hallo Marcel,
die 1211er hat keinen Anlogen Ausgang nur 2 Analogen Eingänge Oneboard. Diese anderen Regler von Jumo 
oder so kann ich für diese Anwendung nicht gebrauchen, da nicht geregelt wird sondern nur gesteuert. 
Ich brauche auch zwei Werte einmal für die Produktionszeit und einmal für die Produktionspause.
Zusätzlich könnte ich die Anzeige für zusätzliche Dinge wie die Störmeldung gebrauchen und das ganze für
40,-€. Das ist doch in Ordnung.


----------



## Matze001 (11 August 2014)

Hab ich mir ja beinahe gedacht, war nur mal ein Schwenk in eine Richtung ... vielleicht hätte es die richtigen Ideen oder Denkanstöße gebracht.
Was kostet so ein TD? Denke etwas an 100€... vielleicht eine Alternative falls sich nichts findet?

Wo ich gerade drüber nachdenke, sowas hab ich letztens mal abgefackelt:

http://www.wibond.de/

Stand 230V am Typenschild, als ich die anlegte meinte die Anzeige sie wolle doch lieber 24V und hat es mir durch sehr helles Leuchten und Qualm kund getan. Gut das ich den Profibus nicht angeklemmt hatte... das wäre was geworden.

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Forensuche brachte das hier: http://www.link-systemtechnik.com/pdf/DB_7Segmentanzeige_ser_Anstrg.pdf
Hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/elektronik/19793-7-segment-anzeige-2.html (letzter Beitrag)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2014)

Das TD kostet ca 150€ brutto und damit ist es zu teuer.


----------



## Matze001 (11 August 2014)

Und der Edit? ... oh man wo hab ich den Kopf... das P.S: nicht der Edit... und dafür nen Edit... *confused*

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (12 August 2014)

Helmut mein Bekannter hat mir den Preis nicht verraten hat aber gemeint "Ich bin Schwabe und meine Kunden auch"
Also ich denk mal, dass sich Nachfragen bei Spectra lohnt

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Mr.Spok (12 August 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

Hier: http://www.ezautomation.de/products/eztextplc.php steht der Listenpreis gleich dazu.

Güße Jan


----------

